# Should you replace a ripped shingle?



## watertender (Oct 5, 2021)

I had a new roof installed about a month ago, during the install the crew installed a ripped up shingle. When I pointed this out to the contractor after the job was done he said they usually do not recommend replacing these. Same thing when I pointed out several shingles that had granules scuffed off down to just the tar paper, he said I could put more granules on in those areas.
Seems to me he is just trying to avoid fixing the problem. Surely a ripped shingle on a new roof should be replaced?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

watertender said:


> I had a new roof installed about a month ago, during the install the crew installed a ripped up shingle. When I pointed this out to the contractor after the job was done he said they usually do not recommend replacing these. Same thing when I pointed out several shingles that had granules scuffed off down to just the tar paper, he said I could put more granules on in those areas.
> Seems to me he is just trying to avoid fixing the problem. Surely a ripped shingle on a new roof should be replaced?


Contractor is full of poo. Any shingles damaged during install should have been replaced before final payment


----------



## rexroof (11 mo ago)

watertender said:


> I had a new roof installed about a month ago, during the install the crew installed a ripped up shingle. When I pointed this out to the contractor after the job was done he said they usually do not recommend replacing these. Same thing when I pointed out several shingles that had granules scuffed off down to just the tar paper, he said I could put more granules on in those areas.
> Seems to me he is just trying to avoid fixing the problem. Surely a ripped shingle on a new roof should be replaced?


Ridiculous! Get this replaced. Lot of nonsense.


----------

